# My Ginnie is now officially a Senior Citizen



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Try not to let the worry steal away good moments, hard to do sometimes I know. I rescued my Princess Erin at 9 years and had almost 9 more years, good ones too, with her, Happy Birthday Ginnie !!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I know, my kooper just turned 9,last week, where does the time go?


----------

